# What ties have you purchased recently?



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Curious about pattern/style and brand both...

I got a nice Repp tie from Bizzochi recently.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Two striped Atkinson's Irish poplin from Sam Hober.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

One striped Atkinson's, etc., from Sam Hober and I just received four J Press paisleys in fine shape from an eBay seller. And a couple more Hobers in the works.


----------



## sam (Sep 5, 2004)

Just ordered a bespoke 6-fold tie from Sam Hober in English woven silk- midnight blue with white pin dots.


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

Two vintage re-issue H&B


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

A couple of H&B (different coloured stripes on heavy repp silk) from Century 21.
Several Drakes (a few with subtle patterns in silk, one wool and one cashmere) from the Drakes pre-Christmas factory sale.


----------



## LARon (Jun 19, 2006)

Hermes; light blue w/sheep (white with tan face and feet) leaping over mid-blue fence rails. Wearing it today, in fact.


----------



## stylestudent (Feb 24, 2005)

Brown Marinella with rosettes (Jon Fischer,Four in Hand)
H&B solid dark brown (Ebay)
Brown Brioni with blue rosettes (lighter color than the Marinella)
Attolini sand/navy solid cashmere tie (Ian Daniels-shopthefinest.com)
Borrelli medium brown tie (with yellow figures-Tiedeals.com-Jordyn).

All these brown ties were "needed" for new camelhair jacket and for brown cashmere plaid jacket. The Marinella's dry finish is great. The Borrelli has a very large knot. I worry about the Attolini's longevity (but don't worry all the time).


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

1- Navy woven w/ small squares-Oxxford Crest
2- Red woven w/ small yellow and blue dots-Robert Talbott
3- Light Blue woven with small paisleys-XMI

All 3 for $95 at a sale in Atlanta this past weekend!!! Even the wife couldn't complain about my "tie fetish" at that price!


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

I just bought a brand new Nicky Milano ? tie from Ed morel.

A really good price and I dont have a high end tie so this will be the first.

midnight blue with a sort of little white squares checked design on it.

really nice , i will be getting it today i think ,


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

Two ancient madder ties from BB Lenox Square, the day after Christmas.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Ties*

Tom, the Brooks madder ties used to be gorgeous.How are they?
J Press used to do nice ties as well.
When I found Italian and British, this opened up a new thing for me.

Stylestudent, those Attolini, seven folds are gorgeous.

My recent. My daughter got me 2 Rubinacci seven folds. Beautiful ties as well.

Nice day gents


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I bought a handful of BB during the after-Christmas sale. Mostly ole #1; as I hardly wear anything else lately.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

sam said:


> Just ordered a bespoke 6-fold tie from Sam Hober in English woven silk- midnight blue with white pin dots.


you bastard, you seem to have gotten the last one!!


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

Last tie I bought was a blue patterned Bulgari 7-fold from Filene's Basement.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Most recent is a Robert Talbott woven, exploded looking Prince of Wales Plaid in dark gold and brown. The overcheck is a muted blue.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Last tie I bought was a blue patterned Bulgari 7-fold from Filene's Basement.


The one in Buckhead?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

(l to r) Nicky linen, Hawkes & Keynes, Polo wool, Etro paisley and Robert Talbott houndstooth:


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I like those Alan especially the one in the center.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Most recent tie purchases:

Green Zegna with gold designs
Plum Canali 
Yellow Canali with pale blue stripes
Gold Canali with blue designs
Pink Canali with brown & tan stripes crisscrossing
Brown Charvet with red stripes

All at knockdown prices from the nearby Saks Off-Fifth.

Don't know if it counts, but I got blue ascot with carmine dots from Beau Ties of Vermont recently and plan to get another ascot when I visit Carroll & Co. in a couple of weeks, thanks to a gift certificate from a generous friend.

I also instructed a friend of mine who will be visiting Oxford shortly to pick me up a Balliol tie with the crests.


----------



## pengjr (May 5, 2006)

I picked up a black Kiton 4 four tie at NM in SF.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Do charitable contributions from an esteemed StyleForum member count? 




L to R: Kiton 7 fold; Kiton 7 fold; Bizzocchi.





L to R: Attolini; Anna Matuozzo; Anna Matuozzo.





L to R: Luciano Barbera linen; Charvet silk knit; Paul stuart, purchased on eBay by moi.


----------



## Rock Chalk (Dec 27, 2006)

I know I'm going to get bashed, but a Burberry tie and a Chelsea by Robert Talbott tie. Both are great. I've never had the Chelsea before, just Best in Class, but the Chelsea is very nice.


----------



## imrit (Jan 7, 2007)

A gold Hermes with interlocking blue chains. And a silver-grey Brioni of medium weight, with a design of overlapping scales, kind of. Both bought for $30 each from a consignment store here in NYC. 

rm


----------



## ltontheqt (Aug 9, 2005)

Connemara:
Lucky man. You inherited some real beauties. If I owned them, particularly the Kiton and Bizzocchi, I would never have given them away. At any rate, my recent purchases: Atkinson blue plaid from Sam Hober and an Arnys in a blue shade with a restrained floral pattern (Ben Silver, 50 bucks - a very good deal, methinks).


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Some solid silks and grenadines from J. Press


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

rsmeyer said:


> Some solid silks and grenadines from J. Press


That's frustating!

I tried for over a year to find someone competent at J. Press that could locate grenadine ties for me.

Their phone and online service is absolutely horrible. To date I've not had one good experience with J Press.

Their reputation remains a mystery to me.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

I didn't buy this tie but I did get it as a Christmas present:


----------



## lawgman (Mar 28, 2005)

Here is a photo of some recent ties. For a little fun, can you guess which one is the Kiton?


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

ksinc said:


> That's frustating!
> 
> I tried for over a year to find someone competent at J. Press that could locate grenadine ties for me.
> 
> ...


Best to shop in person, but there are only 4 shops.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

lawgman said:


> Here is a photo of some recent ties. For a little fun, can you guess which one is the Kiton?


From left to right I'll guess #4


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

Artisan Fan said:


> The one in Buckhead?


Yeah. They have scores of Bulgari 7-folds for a good price. (Or at least they did a week ago, and I see no reason for that to have changed.) Most of them are fairly cringe-worthy, but they had two wearable styles.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Not bought, but my wife gave me a nice Pancaldi for Christmas. One of their less bizarre designs.


----------



## cpac (Mar 25, 2005)

Didn't purchase, but received as gifts:

2 Sam Hober ties - both woven english silk - one navy with pink flowers and one magenta with white and blue dots.

1 Robert Talbott "Best in Class" dark brown with blue squares


----------



## IP Guy (May 15, 2006)

I purchased two Brooks Bros. ties on sales 2 for $29. One spotted and one striped. I will also add the forum tie from Carlo Franco, which is quickly becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## dprof (Jul 15, 2006)

1 Charvet, 1/2 off
1. Luciano Barbera
3 Robert Talbott


----------



## tiealign (Nov 16, 2005)

Here is a pic of the last necktie I purchased.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 27, 2006)

For a Sydney summer i thought that a 6 fold Rochefort green and purple floral tie would be quite nice. 

Attached link if anyone is interested..

(In hindsight a wonderful purchase - it is to be 38-40 degrees tomorrow)


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Sydney tie*

Samuel

The Rochefort tie is very nice. I think a very nice tie, even at retail.
I have been eyeing their ties for some time. May go for it.
Have nice day


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

It has been a while but, last summer I picked up several from the BB outlet store during one of their two ties for (I think) $69 sales...mostly stripes with an emblematic thrown in for good measure. Hope to be placing an order with San Hober ties in the near future.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

tiealign said:


> Here is a pic of the last necktie I purchased.


You have exceptional taste for I ordered the same one - along with the same one in blue.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Drakes from STP


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

i picked up a wine red versace medusa head tie for a steal.

will be getting my tailor to cut it down to a 2 1/2 inch blade.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

A fistful of grenadines from Sam Hober. 

The new "Concordia" tie is next up.


----------



## byoloye (Dec 30, 2004)

Trilby said:


> A couple of H&B (different coloured stripes on heavy repp silk) from Century 21.
> Several Drakes (a few with subtle patterns in silk, one wool and one cashmere) from the Drakes pre-Christmas factory sale.


I missed this year's Drakes sale as I was in NYC at the time. I was a very unhappy boy when I saw the postcard on my return.

Having said that, I picked up a nice Drakes paisley from Bergdorff Goodman. Also a couple of patterned 50oz foulards from Domenico Vacca and a woven patterned tie from Alan Flusser.

I await Carlo Franco's new collection with anticipation.......


----------



## Parabolica (May 11, 2005)

Purple Best in Class (Fleur de Soie pattern) Robert Talbott from Harry Rosen.


----------



## kash (Jun 5, 2005)

*lawgman,*

the one on extreme left is a Kiton.


----------



## Chris L. (Aug 11, 2006)

Got for the holidays: 2 Roda ties. 1 Bvlgari 7-fold.

Next: Either Stefano Ricci or Kiton.

Right now, there is no tie comparable to Bvlgari. It's simply the best tie I have...


----------



## lawgman (Mar 28, 2005)

pt4u67 said:


> From left to right I'll guess #4





kash said:


> the one on extreme left is a Kiton.


Kash is correct. It is the red stripped tie on the left.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

https://imageshack.us
Paul Stuart: 2 bows of printed silk - paisley pattern

New & Lingwood: 1 wool challis and 2 ancient madder silk - paisley pattern

Holliday & Brown: 1 ancient madder (vintage: found on eBay) - paisley pattern

Charvet: 2 woven silk -- one orange & one blue

Anderson & Sheppard: 1 woven silk -- lavender

Charvet: 1 London Lounge Club Tie (rather special as acquired while visiting Charvet with fellow AAAC & LL members)


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

byoloye said:


> I missed this year's Drakes sale as I was in NYC at the time. I was a very unhappy boy when I saw the postcard on my return.


Oh well - you made up for it with all the bargains available in NY.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A resurrection of this thread with my first Marinella:


----------



## stylestudent (Feb 24, 2005)

The Marinella and Holliday & Brown figured ties are also the ticket for me.

Regards,

Steven


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Earlier this month, I ordered a couple of Sam Hober ties...looking forward to receiving those in the near future...and today, inspired by another posters revelation in a different thread, I used a customer appreciation credit to purchase a "Spouting Whales" tie at BB.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

A couple of Lewin's : "Gawds" Stripe and gold / navy rep.
A N&L macclesfield. 
A couple of Altea's ( my first foray with their goods.).
A Hermes woven with a self coloured H pattern. Could be a six fold, must go check actually. 
As well as a few random, expendable examples for "Tie Hazardous" duty ! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Alan,

Nice Marinella.


----------



## drrobert (Sep 24, 2006)

Recently, I obtained four gorgeous Robert Talbott ties that were on sale at STP for only $49.00 (normally $125 apiece)with 20% discount code, two stunning ties from Sam Hober, and one exceptionally exquisite tie from Carlo Franco. These are all excellent makers of ties and what makes them even better if you can either go through STP or ebay to get them when they are discounted. Excellent quality at a reduced price is always the way to go! drrobert


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

A Melliard of London in a vivid red with secondary blues paisley and a Jaques Estier in a navy background and mulitcoloured floral. Both NWT and $1 ea at a garage sale. I figured it was spring and time to liven up my modest collection. Anyone familiar with these brands? I also picked up from EBAY a Brooks navy with tiny white squares. This one from EBAY seller golfentint. He has a modest, but renewing selection of upper end BB. He states they are returns with possible minor flaws with the maker's logo lined to prevent returns. I suspect he gets end of season, showrrom samples etc.too. My tie is perfect, but had the sales tag stating it was a 42 R and nothing lined out! I paid $20 with Shipping. Many are buy it now @ $25 total. My next ties will be Sam Hober and Carlos, now that I have a basic working base.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Artisan Fan said:


> Alan,
> 
> Nice Marinella.


Thanks! The price was right. :aportnoy:


----------



## darin_arrick (Mar 6, 2007)

Today, I dropped into a local Savers Thrift Store. Lots there, and I didn't have but a few dollars in pocket. I found one shirt that I thought about buying, then headed to the ties.

There were probably 300 ties hanging there. So, I just started running my hands through them, glancing hither and thither. The designer ties (Gucci, Lauren, etc.) were the most expensive; my guess for this is because they "sound expensive". Soon enough, my hand brushed against a heavy yet silken feel. I dug through the "hanging pile of ties" and pulled it out:

Turnbull and Asser tie, solid deep blue, 100% silk, very thick (seven-fold, I would assume?) - $3.99 + tax

Mine.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bergamo New York Red Colored Tie.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

A few Charvet and the yellow one is a Paolo Albizzatti, imported by Marshalls and was $15 on clearance.

Is anyone familiar with this maker? It's feels like a very nice tie...



-spence


----------



## aportnoy (Sep 12, 2005)

My latest additions:

Mimmo Spano mustard 6 fold grenadine
Bvlgari Seven Fold pink with burgundy pencil stripes (the only Bvlgari I've found that I would wear)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Funky cool vintage T&A brocade:


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Spence said:


> A few Charvet and the yellow one is a Paolo Albizzatti, imported by Marshalls and was $15 on clearance.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this maker? It's feels like a very nice tie...
> 
> -spence


Looks like a great spring tie and for $15, who cares if Paolo Albizatti is Italian for "man who knows nothing of neckwear."

My most recent purchase is rather dull in comparision. A BB main line navy tie with white woven dots. Irregular from TJ Maxx.


----------



## hroark (Feb 13, 2007)

I am on a Drakes kick. Bought five of them (including a Paul Stuart tie) in the last few months. They are really great ties--good patterns and colors, a great weight, and they tie an exceptional knot. 

Also, bought a couple Battistonis. Superb quality.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

here are mine i purchased on a recent compusive tie purchase spree past 2 months:


1) lavender Charvet tie from Edmorel
2) periwinkle with white dots Pal Zileri Gruppo tie from EL72
3) orange with white dots Pal Zileri Gruppo tie from EL72
4) red stripe with navy circles tie (i forgot whom from sf)
5) red tie from JohnMS
6) red stripe tie from EL72
7) a few miscellaneous ties from Connemara

most all sweet purchases. 

got my load of nagrani socks from Chorse...

now back to my concentration on shoes. 
decadent shoes


----------



## The_Foxx (Dec 21, 2003)

[i can't wait to post photos of the kitons i hope to buy in mid April]....keep the thread alive until then, willya?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^We need to see those Kitons, Russ.

Anybody a Gucci expert? I picked this up yesterday, partly because I'm a sucker for paisley and partly because I was simply curious about it. I was amused by the stirrup motif inside the paisley. The silk is pretty nice, not quite to Hermes levels. It's 3 1/8" wide; I've no clue how old:


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Just bought my first Borrelli and my first Isaia 7-fold. Both at full retail (ugghhhh!!!). Both are orange (needed to add some spring color). The Borrelli has a pink dot pattern and the Isaia has a tiny paisley pattern in the same color as the tie. I selected the Borrelli and the salesman pointed me toward the Isaia and I must say, I've worn it twice and really like it better than I thought I would. However, $200 for a tie is really too much for me. I don't think I'll be buying a second one unless it's discounted on Ebay. But for $120 or less I'd love to have another.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

Two J. Crew ties via outlet store, on special for $20 each. Bright green and muted royal blue and green w/ navy blue rep versions. Received more compliments on these than any other tie I've worn, including many Hermes ties obtained at full retail which typically elicit a few comments but nothing like these spring-inspired numbers.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sharp ties!!!

I need to throw caution to the winds and get a purple!


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

Just received two Sam Hober college ties: University of Delaware and Penn State. Wonderful as usual.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Old-school style, found at a vintage shop:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

What brand is that, Doc? I have a similar vintage Robert Talbott that is only about 3". It's a classic.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm not sure. The keeper is for a long-defunct department store, and the only other marking is a metal clip that says "Raleigh quality" and on the back "Made in the USA." 

This one is 3" too.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Paisley Etro (silk/wool blend) and a Dunhill:


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*My latest tie . . .*

. . . a solid lavender Battistoni in silk satin - subtle shade, the silk weighs a metaphorical ton, and I snatched it at Century 21 for $37.98.  I plan on packing it with my other ties for Berlin, and I hope to have photos taken there of me wearing the beast - will post if such an event occurs.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I keep posting here hoping others might get the point and post some pictures, too. HINT HINT










The mystery is why it is called "VII Fold" when it's of traditional construction. Nice tie, though.


----------



## chessplayer (Apr 26, 2007)

I accidentally bought a Brioni tie.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Did some bargain shopping on STP and came up with these for summer:

(white and navy)

(wine)

The Drakes tie appealed as they are the colors of my undergrad _alma mater_. The material has a very interesting, loose, gauzey weave that has lots of texture. Anyone know what it's called?


----------



## dprof (Jul 15, 2006)

Luciano Barbera, awesome tie, and 1/2 off at that!:icon_smile: 

...and a few Robert Talbotts


----------



## Parabolica (May 11, 2005)

dprof said:


> Luciano Barbera, awesome tie, and 1/2 off at that!:icon_smile:
> 
> ...and a few Robert Talbotts


Robert Talbott Fleur de Soie. Very happy with the heft and fit.


----------



## chobochobo (May 5, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I keep posting here hoping others might get the point and post some pictures, too. HINT HINT
> 
> The mystery is why it is called "VII Fold" when it's of traditional construction. Nice tie, though.


Yes, I have one of those 'VII folds' too.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Brooks linen tie:










Charles Hill:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I got a Brooks linen tie recently that I really like. I'm diggin' the linen ties right now.


----------



## nikwik (Oct 29, 2005)

*My latest...*

A navy / maroon striped MCCC Club Tie


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^I got a Brooks linen tie recently that I really like. I'm diggin' the linen ties right now.


AlanC,

How do you like the knot and drape of linen ties?

Also I have not had a book suggestion from you this year - man does not live by ties alone....

I liked your seven-fold comment earlier in the thread. Although I do not worry about or want to comment on any one label. I am a big proponent of truth-in-labeling for ties and suits etc...

So many "seven-fold" ties are actually six-folds. Six-folds are beautiful ties - one of my favorite constructions - but they are not seven-folds.

As a reference for those unsure about seven-folds, Robert Talbott makes a classic unlined seven-fold that can be seen in Nordstroms.


----------



## Renty (Apr 4, 2007)

Purchased these three ties in the last few weeks in an effort to diversify my collection (mostly stripes right now).

The two on the sides are Talbott best in class ties for which I paid $25 each and the middle is a Luciano Barbera I paid $20 for :icon_smile_big:. All are new.

https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0130yj8.jpg

Close up of the Barbera. The blue and red checks give it the deep purple color. I enjoy subtle patterns like this.

https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0133mc7.jpg


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Recently picked up a red and blue guard stripe... very classic and traditional.

Also - picked up an orange tie with narrow blue and white stripes. Hope my Suns make it through the weekend so I can wear it in support of the team :icon_smile:

FYI - they were both on sale at Dillard's. One for $13 and the other for $17.50.


----------



## creat3cp (Apr 2, 2006)

I am seeing alot of people bidding for a tie worn by EDDIE BROCK on eBay.
Wow a 22 bids now. Perhaps Spiderman 3 ring a bell?



Nope I only got my old ties as I usually don't wear one here. ;(


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Two Alexander Julian ties (_not_ 'Colours'), both about 3" wide:

Nice vintage designs.



Sam Hober said:


> AlanC,
> 
> How do you like the knot and drape of linen ties?
> 
> ...


I really like linen ties a lot, although I think they're better with a bit of silk in them.

As for truth in labeling on seven folds, I honestly don't mind six folds being called "seven folds" in a generic sense. But a traditionally made tie obviously isn't in either category.

Here's a book possibility for you: _The Last Mughal_, by William Dalrymple (by the same author of _White Mughals_)


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*As promised, my latest tie, on the "model", such as he is . . .*

From my trip to Berlin (the evening at the Komische Oper, to be exact . . .)

https://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0766jw1.jpg


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

These three.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ........
> 
> I really like linen ties a lot, although I think they're better with a bit of silk in them.
> 
> ...


Alan,

Thank you for the book suggestion. I will certainly read it.

As for truth in labeling on ties I am both old-fashioned (I don't like Panama hats that are actually originally from another country being called Panama hats), and for practical reasons I think that the habit of calling a lined six-fold a seven-fold is a good idea. As an unlined seven-fold is a very different tie.

So when someone orders a seven-fold when they mean a six-fold it can at times create challenges....

Linen ties do have an interesting texture and as you say mixed with silk is a good idea - as the drape will improve.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Brooks Brothers woven neat


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Brooks Brothers woven neat


I like that. Nice choice.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I like to pop this thread back up every now and then, hoping for submissions from others.

I got this Drake's yesterday:


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

AlanC said:


> I like to pop this thread back up every now and then, hoping for submissions from others.
> 
> I got this Drake's yesterday:


Alan,

A beautiful tie.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Thrifted these in the last week or so:

Polo cotton (3 1/4"), BB repp (2 7/8"), no-name wool (3")


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

A plain burgundy grenadine -- perhaps the most versatile tie imaginable. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## dee_dub (Jun 4, 2007)

A pink and blue Canali. Also got a white Zegna shirt, fly front, French cuffs. Holt Renfrew had an amazing sale - I could never afford these at regular price! I think they immediately became the two nicest things in my wardrobe.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Reviving this thread yet again. I like it even if no one else does. :icon_smile:

A couple of sale ties, $263 total at retail cry, Bizzocchi (l), Altea (r):


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

I really like Bizzocchi, nice!


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

A navy Canali with a tiny gold / brown woven interlocking pattern from Filene's.

A heathered blue / gray multi-stripe Altea from STP.

Thinking about picking up another Altea from STP and a Polo tie or two on discount.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Latest in the "Trad Special" line from Sam Hober


----------



## NU81 (Jan 29, 2008)

The local Polo-Ralph Lauren store had a tie sale during President's Day weekend where I picked up two ties for $26.50 each: a scarlet and silver tiny square pattern; and a similar pattern in blue and burgundy.


----------



## rayk (Dec 18, 2003)

Since Christmas (from left to right):

#1 Charvet
#2 Charvet
#3 Sam Hober
#4 Charvet
#5 Massimo Bizzocchi

Charvet has long been my tie of choice; their vast array of colors and patterns is really quite remarkable; however, Sam Hober makes an unquestionably lovely tie, as well. I today received my first tie from David. I'll surely being adding many more SH ties to my wardrobe. Thank you, David, for the high quality of your ties and for your terrific customer service.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't normally care for paisley ties b/c I'm not sure if I can pull them off, but those are both very nice.



AlanC said:


> Reviving this thread yet again. I like it even if no one else does. :icon_smile:
> 
> A couple of sale ties, $263 total at retail cry, Bizzocchi (l), Altea (r):


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Just ordered a fistful from Sam Hober, and may experiment with MTM from Drakes of London. And because I haven't given up on bow ties, I think I shall try having one made by Beau Ties Ltd. Medium-wide, diamond-tipped.


----------



## The_Foxx (Dec 21, 2003)

I bought this very tie recently, but I ordered mine online from Barneys. Thought it was funny this one popped up not long after the exact same dress shirt I bought recently, too! I had to check my closet to ensure I was not the victim of a violent sartorial crime.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Recently got a Marinella in red with printed blue and green foulard and a Holliday & Brown from Barney's in deep rose with cerulean blue and golden tan foulard print. Both ties are 50 oz. English silk twill.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Some great ties here.


----------

